# sensor de temperatura motherboard



## el patriota (Feb 24, 2015)

Hola, alguien me podria decir donde se encuentra el sensor de temperatura de la placa madre... ...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2015)

varia con las marcas y modelos por ejemplo esta lo tiene aquí


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 24, 2015)

Sospecho que el chipset tiene uno interno, otro el micro, y si tiene video onboard en ese micro también.
Lo digo, porque la protección se activa a veces, solo por calentamiento de alguna de esas piezas, sin haberse calentado el resto del equipo.


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 24, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Sospecho que el chipset tiene uno interno, otro el micro, y si tiene video onboard en ese micro también.
> Lo digo, porque la protección se activa a veces, solo por calentamiento de alguna de esas piezas, sin haberse calentado el resto del equipo.



Efectivamente, los sensores de temperatura hoy día vienen integrados en el chipset y procesador y ya no es para nada frecuente encontrar un MB con esa característica...
Saludos!


----------

